# Ufc 59



## lonecoyote (Apr 15, 2006)

Didn't order it, just read a great play by play on the net. Looks like Tito won, sylvia won, and Sean Sherk won. Just FYI for anyone looking for results.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 15, 2006)

Here's the results:

- Thiago Alves defeated Derrek Noble by TKO at 2:54 of Rd.1
- Jason Lambert defeats Terry Martin by TKO at 2:37 of Rd.2
- David Terrell defeats Scott Smith by RNC at 3:08 of Rd.1
- Karo Parisyan defeats Nick Thompson by tap out to strikes at 4:44 Rd.1
- Jeff Monson defeats Pay De Pano Cruz by split decision
- Evan Tanner defeats Justin Levens by triangle choke at 3:14 Rd.1
- Tito Ortiz defeated Forrest Griffin by split decision
- Sean Sherk defeated Nick Diaz by unanimous decision
- Tim Sylvia defeated Andrei Arlovski by TKO at 2:43 Rd.1


----------



## Cujo (Apr 17, 2006)

Cujo is Not happy.:angry: 
Pax
Cujo


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 17, 2006)

Glade I did go to vagas and bet I would have lost on a few
Didn't think Tito or Sylvia would win
I'll look forward to seeing the highlight when they show


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 17, 2006)

Forrest Griffin needs to learn to keep his hands up.  Part of why the decision went against him was that just about everything Tito threw while they were standing landed.  Didn't phase Forrest at all, but scored nonetheless.

I'm convinced that, just prior to the fight, he needs someone to just beat the crap out of him for about five minutes.  That way he can hit the first round ready to go.

If he'd fought in the first round like he did in the second and third, that fight would have been his.  Great job on the sprawl.


----------



## kenpotroop (Apr 17, 2006)

I agree with you, except I think he still won the fight. His problem was his name was not Tito. I think he does need to keep his hands up and he was scored on several times because of it, but he still won.


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 17, 2006)

kenpotroop said:
			
		

> I agree with you, except I think he still won the fight. His problem was his name was not Tito. I think he does need to keep his hands up and he was scored on several times because of it, but he still won.


He very well may have, but IMO, he also earned the loss.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 17, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I'm convinced that, just prior to the fight, he needs someone to just beat the crap out of him for about five minutes.  That way he can hit the first round ready to go.



Hard to say considering Tito's injury, could have been that that gave Forrest the edge, guess we won't know until a rematch.

For anyone that didn't know - Tito apparently has partial tears in the ACL and MCL and will likely be out for a while, probably going into surgery for it.  The vs Ken fight in July may not get to happen...


----------



## Odin (Apr 18, 2006)

kenpotroop said:
			
		

> I agree with you, except I think he still won the fight. His problem was his name was not Tito. I think he does need to keep his hands up and he was scored on several times because of it, but he still won.


 
I dont know bro,forrest looked like he was doing something but wasnt really doing anything I mean he was hardly connecting any of his shots,he got destroyed in that first round and if it wasnt for his sprawl he would have been finished.

I was disappointed with Tito though,he should of had a back up plan to counter his inability to put forrest down.

lol did any see the looks on the faces of Ken Shamrock and Chuck Liddell after Tito won lol..i dont think they were impressed either!


----------



## kaliace (Apr 18, 2006)

I belive that Tito spent his wad in that first round, He beat the daylights out of Forest. Forest came back at almost full power where Tito was done. I think the fight was real close, and if Forest could have stayed off his back in the third round he would have gotten the decision. IMO


----------

